# Design-of-Water-Based-Fire-Protection-Systems



## mohamed mech (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Design-of-Water-Based-Fire-Protection-Systems
​


----------



## عمران احمد (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و نفع الله بك و اسكنك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه فهو " ولى ذلك و القادر عليه "


----------



## ramyacademy (21 سبتمبر 2013)

سيل من الهدايا , بارك الله فيك و أثابك الجنة


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (21 سبتمبر 2013)

أصل هذا الكتاب يتكو ن من أكثر من 400 صفحة وهو من تأليف robert gagnonولم اتمكن من العثور عليه مطلقا حتى الآن.


----------



## hikal007 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك الله بعلمه


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> أصل هذا الكتاب يتكو ن من أكثر من 400 صفحة وهو من تأليف robert gagnonولم اتمكن من العثور عليه مطلقا حتى الآن.


الكتاب مكتوب لاحمد البلتاجي
ويتكون من اربعين صفحة فقط
هل تقصد كتاب اخر


----------



## younis najjar (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## vhanna (15 فبراير 2014)

thanks very much


----------



## Nile Man (18 أغسطس 2014)

اخيرا وجدته 
كتاب رائع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 أغسطس 2014)

بورك في مجهودك ونسأل الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (21 أغسطس 2014)

الكتاب 



[h=1]"Design of Water-Based Fire Protection Systems by
 "Robert Gagnon[/h]




المهندس أحمد البلتاجى أختصر أحد فصول الكتاب وهو الجزء الخاص بمرشات الحريق أما اصل الكتاب فلم أجده مطلقا حتى فى المكتبات الكبيرة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (30 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (30 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## nofal (30 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SherifSoly (12 أبريل 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0827378831/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 مايو 2016)

مشكور م احمد على الاقتباس و لكن كنت افضل ان تكتب مقتبس من :......... ، على أساس ان يرد الفضل لأهله و ان وجد خطأ فهو مردود لمؤلف الوثيقة ، و هو مكرمة لكم و ليس انتقاصا من جهدكم 
وفقكم الله


----------



## yousefegyp (26 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك الله بعلمه​
​


----------

